# Suggest me a Graphics card ,PSU and Cabinet



## yajnab (Apr 30, 2012)

THe config is
1.Procesor- AMD FX- 6 COre 6100
2. MOtherboard - Gigabyte 880G
3. 1TB Seagate 7200 HDD
4. 4GB Corsiar RAM 1333 MHz
i have already bought these.
the rest money remainig  is only Rs 7600 for the Graphics card, PSU and the Cabinet. 
I need a Ati Radeon of 2GB


----------



## saikiasunny (May 1, 2012)

If your need is gaming then your budget is quite low for all three.  I would say wait and save for the gpu. Get the elite 311 and s12ii  520w. It will be under 6k. Save the rest for the gpu.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2012)

Best for you- NZXT source elite + 6770/7750(if you can really stretch) + corsair cx430v2

And the amount of VRAM (1GB, 2GB or whatever) doesn't decides, how good a card it, rather the chipset decides it along with other factors like core clock, memory bandwidth, memory clock, etc. VRAM comes into play, only if the card is fast enough to utilise it.


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> If your need is gaming then your budget is quite low for all three.  I would say wait and save for the gpu. Get the elite 311 and s12ii  520w. It will be under 6k. Save the rest for the gpu.



overkill, i say, a 400W psu like fsp saga 2 400W will work perfectly fine.

get a HD6670 or a HD5670, with the fsp saga II 400W
the zebronics bijli is a nice cabinet, might be too flashy for some, but it does the job


----------



## saikiasunny (May 1, 2012)

^^ i was saying that b/c if he is into full hd gaming then he might save a little more and go for a better card. If the resolution is low then the 5/6670 will do the job.


----------



## doomgiver (May 1, 2012)

he is on a very tight budget.
with a s12ii 520W, he'd not be able to afford a gpu to take it to the limit


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 2, 2012)

seasonic s12II 430. I am reviewing 311 Plus but I'll post few images to give you an idea.
*i.imgur.com/IIVmK.jpg
Left is 300R.
*i.imgur.com/Pvbcl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OWTlU.jpg
It should be fine for ~400w unit.
*i.imgur.com/SuVc3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/27Y6c.jpg


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 2, 2012)

Within Your Budget I think 2 GB VRAM card is Waste of Money.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2012)

FPS SAGA 2 500W @ 2.2K
GENERIC CABINET @ 0.8K
AMD RADEON HD 5670 1 GB GDDR5 @ 5K   
TOTAL is 8K 
HIS HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 @5.5K
TOTAL IS 8.5K


----------

